# Red Beard Algae



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Does anyone have a sure cure for Red Beard Alage? Is there any fish or snail that will eat it? I never had it years ago but I have it on some crypts now.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Bwhiskered said:


> Does anyone have a sure cure for Red Beard Alage? Is there any fish or snail that will eat it? I never had it years ago but I have it on some crypts now.


I don't think there is any sure way to get rid of it. Unless you dump a ton of cherry shrimps or algae eating shrimp in the tank. Baby SAE(siamese algea eater) will munch on them but don't do a clean job. What I usually do is move the plant over to the shrimp tank and let the shrimp clean it up.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

I would cut out what you can, spot treat the rest with Excel, and then increase the CO2 in the tank to keep it from spreading.


----------

